# Razor Mouse + new keyboard



## Ribso

Is Razor overrated, I have been looking at getting the razor Abyssus and just wondering is their any other good gaming mouses out their. recommendations greatly appreciated.

I also need a new keyboard seeing as my current keyboard and mouse are 6 years and cost about $25


----------



## bm23

i dont have a lot of experience with Razer kb (the ones I tried at the shops didnt really suit me) but i can recommend the kb im using. It's the MS sidewinder x6. It's cheaper than Razer kb of the same standard. I've been using it for 2 years. Aside from the fact that's it's a little dirty from the constant usage, keys are still very springy and responsive. The letters on the keys have not faded at all. The Macro mapping function is quite easy to use, though I dont use it a lot.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ill start by saying i dont have any experience with expensive mouses etc, however iv just bought myself an E-blue cobra gaming mouse and i think it is quite good.

Its a 1000x better than my generic mouse i was using and it only cost £15 off ebay brand new.

You could check it out see what you think if your looking for a cheap alternative to razer.


----------



## mehul

Well I have the Razer Abyssus but the quality is not up to the mark.I expected a thick cable and heavier mice but its not.I am really disappointed with it.I would suggest you not to buy Abyssus,rather buy Logitech mice,or buy the Deathadder with extra $10


----------



## wellhellothere

Got the deathadder... don't think  i'll ever use another mouse after this one. Can't vouch for it standing the test of time, but every other aspect its perfect


----------



## yoyojoe

deathadder's are great


----------



## salvage-this

I like the RAZR mice but they don't seem to fit my hand correctly.  I use the Logitech MX518 Great mouse for really cheap

I use the Microsoft Sidewinder X4 keyboard.  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109191&Tpk=sidewinder x4


----------



## Ribso

Deather adder V2 or the original?


----------



## CrazyMike

I use all Razer. I have a Razer DeathAdder 3500DPI for my desktop computer (thinking on upgrading), I have the Razer Orchi for my Laptop, and i use the Razer Onza for gaming. 

Razer products are expensive, but the quality i have seen, cannot be compared. My experience is that the Razer is superb compared to most. Not to mention the incredible warranty. They also look dead sexy. 

I use to run Logitech for everything. Cheap and half decent. Since I started buying Razer, I'll never go back. But it is all personal preference.


----------



## magn3z

I have deathadder, and find it amazing. 
When you install driver you can use your own settings etc.

http://screenshooter.net/2905935/tbmpscr


----------



## CyrustheVirus

I use a Deathadder as well, and going from a cheap $20 Logitech mouse, to this bad boy is just a giant leap. Much better quality, and the speed and precision are just perfect for Gaming, and for everyday use.

I also use a Razer Lycosa keyboard, the rubber keys are very comfortable, and make for typing accurately a piece of cake. The blue color is nice and bright for when I play Games in the dark.


----------



## Splinter733

Razer are great. I have a headset, mouse and keyboard. The mouse I'm using is an Imperator which does everything I need it to and works really well. I have the blackwidow keyboard and it's not that great. It's very loud (Apparantly they have a new quite version out now) and the macro keys don't work on MMOs. I'm considering getting the Lycosa as it looks great and I'm fed up with mechanical keyboards.

In short, the Imperator is amazing and you should stay away from mechanical keyboards unless you like them loud.


----------



## xxmorpheus

Lmao, razer is garbage. Look at some of the reviews on their cheaply built, overpriced mechanical keyboards with crappy backlighting. Even their tron "top of the line" kb is crap. The keys get stuck on those keyboards, or even go dead. Your better off buying logitech stuff. Just youtube some razer mechanical keyboard reviews, namely the dragon age 2 mechanical keyboard. Do yourself a favor and get yourself a badass keyboard like this. 

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Prog...DBI6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316483128&sr=8-1


Razer mice on the other hand, are pretty nice and are stylish. They are pretty smooth and are accurate as well. 50 bucks for a precision backlit mouse is pretty reasonable, but not a 150 dollar keyboard that is built with cheaper materials than the dell keyboard at my job built by the lowest bidder.


http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Deathad...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1316483411&sr=1-17


great mouse, i own it and its reasonably priced.


----------



## lovely?

deathadder is a great mouse, i own one of those as well as a microsoft sidewinder x8, which is brilliant in its charging mechanism. (gotta check it out) for a keyboard, if you've got a good sized budget then look into a mechanical keyboard called the 'deck 82 ice'. just bought mine, and ill never switch back to a conventional keyboard.


----------



## Splinter733

xxmorpheus said:


> Lmao, razer is garbage. Look at some of the reviews on their cheaply built, overpriced mechanical keyboards with crappy backlighting. Even their tron "top of the line" kb is crap. The keys get stuck on those keyboards, or even go dead. Your better off buying logitech stuff. Just youtube some razer mechanical keyboard reviews, namely the dragon age 2 mechanical keyboard. Do yourself a favor and get yourself a badass keyboard like this.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Prog...DBI6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316483128&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Razer mice on the other hand, are pretty nice and are stylish. They are pretty smooth and are accurate as well. 50 bucks for a precision backlit mouse is pretty reasonable, but not a 150 dollar keyboard that is built with cheaper materials than the dell keyboard at my job built by the lowest bidder.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Deathad...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1316483411&sr=1-17
> 
> 
> great mouse, i own it and its reasonably priced.



I have to say I completely agree. Razer are great with mouses and headsets but when it comes to keyboards they epically fail... Nearly all of their keyboards are loud and have a lot of problems.


----------



## rationalthinking

http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.169416100/parentCategoryID.35208800/categoryId.36716100

I use the DeathAdder, as many others have posted. The cost and functionality is great. I game and use this as an everyday mouse. 

You simply can not find a better mouse for the cost.


----------



## rationalthinking

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC184LL/B?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY

As for a keyboard, highly recommend the wireless bluetooth Apple keyboard. (that is if you have bluetooth connection)

Hands down best keyboard I have owned. Great battery life and doesnt take up ridiculous space.

I game and use daily with work.

Love the product.


----------

